# Quizzes



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

How can you throw a ball as hard as you can and have it come back to you, even if it doesn't bounce off anything? There is nothing attached to it, and no one else catches or throws it back to you.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

How many birthdays does the average man have?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Some months have 31 days;  how many have 28?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Why can't a woman living in the USA be buried in Canada?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

If you only have one match and you walked into a room where there was an oil burner, a kerosene lamp and a wood burning stove, which one would you light first?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

You enter a room and on the bed are 2 dogs, 4 cats, a giraffe, 5 cows and a duck, with 3 bird flying over a chair.
 How many legs are on the floor?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

From which animal do we get catgut?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

What word when written in capital letters is the same forwards, backwards and upside down?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Two men play five games of checkers.  Each man wins the same number of games.  There are no ties.  Explain this.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Name four days of the week that start with the letter "T".


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

He who has it doesn't tell about it.  He who takes it doesn't know about it.  He who knows what it is doesn't want it.
What is it?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

A farmer has 17 sheep, all all but 9 die.  How many are left?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Made from wood, shows up in books, and starts with "P".  What is it?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

How many triangles do you see?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

What do you see?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

What do you see?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Which center line is longer ?  Left or Right one.....


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

What do you see?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

How many faces do you see?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Which one is the tallest?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Traveling right or left?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

What do you see?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

What do you see?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

What do you see?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)

Can you see the person?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

I know the answer to most of these if not all...


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 6, 2021)

How many horses do can you see?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 6, 2021)

How many times can you subtract five from twenty-five?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 6, 2021)

There are five sisters in a room.....

Ann is reading a book,

Margaret is cooking,

Kate is playing chess,

Marie is doing her laundry,

What is the fifth sister doing?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 6, 2021)

I give milk and have a horn but I'm not a cow.  What am I ?


----------



## tinytn (Feb 6, 2021)

1. I SEE A  RABBIT..
2. THE PERSON IS AT THE BOTTOM  LEFT HAND SIDE ..
3. THE LETTE A IS SMACK DAB IN THE MIDDLE
4.  5 times ?
5.  5 HORSES?

Hapiguy.. . ... I LIKE IT BETTER WHEN YOU DO JUST ONE  game AT A TIME.,, THEN COME BACK LATER TO SEE WHO GOT THE RIGHT ANSWERs.. 
But its your game.!!  i will be happy to play it either way..!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> There are five sisters in a room.....
> 
> Ann is reading a book,
> 
> ...


playing chess


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> I give milk and have a horn but I'm not a cow.  What am I ?


Milk truck


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> How many times can you subtract five from twenty-five?


Once


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> How many horses do can you see?
> 
> View attachment 148347


4


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 148268


it's in the middle 16 rows down


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Can you see the person?
> 
> View attachment 148267


yes bottom row.... left  of middle


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 6, 2021)

tinytn said:


> 1. I SEE A  RABBIT..
> 2. THE PERSON IS AT THE BOTTOM  LEFT HAND SIDE ..
> 3. THE LETTE A IS SMACK DAB IN THE MIDDLE
> 4.  5 times ?
> ...


Thank you for your input and suggestions tinytn and please know that they are much appreciated. It was my intention that if I put many Quizzes in a series of posts all in the same thread keeping games and answers separated, players would 'reply' by post and get more interaction with other players by being able to 'like' and comment on each others 'answer' posts, and also be more open and easier for new players to participate...because the more players we have the more merrier for all. 
I can still keep the other thread going if you would like but I may need to repeat some of the quizzes.
I just enjoy y'all having fun and trying to do my part.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 6, 2021)

tinytn said:


> 1. I SEE A  RABBIT..
> 2. THE PERSON IS AT THE BOTTOM  LEFT HAND SIDE ..
> 3. THE LETTE A IS SMACK DAB IN THE MIDDLE
> 4.  5 times ?
> ...


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> Why can't a woman living in the USA be buried in Canada?


If she is still alive she can't be buried!


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2021)

All months have 28 days ...   (number 3)


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> How can you throw a ball as hard as you can and have it come back to you, even if it doesn't bounce off anything? There is nothing attached to it, and no one else catches or throws it back to you.


Because you threw it straight up !


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> You enter a room and on the bed are 2 dogs, 4 cats, a giraffe, 5 cows and a duck, with 3 bird flying over a chair.
> How many legs are on the floor?


8


Hapiguy said:


> From which animal do we get catgut?


Pig


Hapiguy said:


> How many birthdays does the average man have?


All of them


Hapiguy said:


> A farmer has 17 sheep, all all but 9 die. How many are left?


9


Hapiguy said:


> Made from wood, shows up in books, and starts with "P". What is it?


paper


Hapiguy said:


> View attachment 148236


Listen, I don't know if I'M coming or going anymore!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2021)

Hapiguy said:


> What do you see?


A woman's head and a guy playing a saxophone


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 6, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> 8.
> 
> Pig.
> 
> ...


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2021)

well my answers seem to be invisible...


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> well my answers seem to be invisible...



Invisible ?...you most certainly are not invisible.   

I have been so preoccupied with posting quizzes and puzzles I didn't realize I was being derelict responding to posted quiz  answers.  Many Thanks for pointing out this fact to me.  

Please see my following post in red in regard to your concern.

Your thoughts and comments are welcome and encouraged.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> playing chess


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Milk truck.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Once.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> it's in the middle 16 rows down.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yes bottom row.... left  of middle.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

tinytn said:


> 1. I SEE A RABBIT..
> 2. THE PERSON IS AT THE BOTTOM LEFT HAND SIDE ..
> 3. THE LETTE A IS SMACK DAB IN THE MIDDLE.
> 4. 5 times ?
> 5. 5 HORSES?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> 4.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Re: Number of horses.  4.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> If she is still alive she can't be buried!


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> All months have 28 days ...   (number 3).


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Because you threw it straight up !


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

*Regarding your Quiz answers...*

I have been on the fence regarding how to respond to everyones answers in a way that is fair and fun for all.  

Once I post that someones answer is correct, it seems that's the same as posting the answer along with the original game question...which to me would be a faux pas.

*My current stance:  *I will reply with a  for a correct answer or a   for an incorrect or incomplete answer.
[In this manner your answers are not directly linked to the individual quiz question]

*Please post your answers separately for each individual quiz.*

Have fun and please know that your thoughts and comments are welcome and encouraged


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> A woman's head and a guy playing a saxophone.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2021)

#14-87

#17-Good-Evil

#21-Mitsake

#25-Lift


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 7, 2021)

#5-Match

#6-6

#35-Optical


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> #5-Match
> 
> #6-6
> 
> #35-Optical


Thank you for playing...but I really need for you to respond separately for each quiz.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2021)

17. LIFT


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 9, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> #14-87
> 
> #17-Good-Evil
> 
> ...


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 9, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> #5-Match
> 
> #6-6
> 
> #35-Optical


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 9, 2021)

Sunny said:


> 17. LIFT     Please check your quiz question number as your answer is incorrect for quiz 17 but correct for another.  Thank you


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2021)

Sorry, #25.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 9, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Sorry, #25        Thank you


----------

